
Rock in the USSR: New photos of the Leningrad underground during perestroika - tintinnabula
http://calvertjournal.com/features/show/6563/igor-mukhin-leningrad-photos-perestroika-viktor-tsoi
======
rdtsc
In the late 80's I remember my aunt was a huge fan of Victor Tsoi. I was too
little to understand but looking back it is hard to describe how popular he
was with that generation:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viktor_Tsoi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viktor_Tsoi)

He was the father of Soviet rock scene. Even though his (and his band's -
Kino) songs would probably be deemed more pop than rock these days.

Grupa Krovi (Blood Type) is probably my favorite and his most known song:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K69_m4gtZDk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K69_m4gtZDk)

A mix of Tsoi video clips:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iSfWYM0yJs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0iSfWYM0yJs)

~~~
kahnpro
Another one of his famous songs: Кукушка (Kukushka: cuckoo)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJItrpLE8rE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJItrpLE8rE)

Tsoi was a great artist who died way too young.

~~~
rdtsc
Thanks. Really like that one as well.

------
nadezhda18
these were fun times.... Wind of change and absence of Putin

~~~
digi_owl
Then again my understanding is that Putin came to power much because Yeltsin
road that wind of change into the ground...

~~~
rangibaby
Iraq wouldn't have happened if the USSR had their shit together. NATO
aggression and the subsequent destruction of Yugoslavia was what really sealed
the deal. The Russians realized they were next (see: Chechnya) and decided to
stop playing nice.

~~~
blahi
Iraq and pretty much everythink bad in the middle East stems from ussr ivasion
of Afghanistan. It's not the sole target for blame (plenty Of that to go
around for everybody) but it's what (re)started to dumpster fire.

------
madengr
I remember it was a big deal in the 80's for Iron Maiden to play behind the
Iron Curtain.

------
ino
reminds me of the russian copies of foreign vinyl records on x-ray pictures

------
dschiptsov
why here?

